# Tom Chan and Iron Silk Tai Chi



## furtom (Nov 14, 2008)

Does anyone know this guy? I've been searching around, but I haven't found anything.

I'm looking for someone who teaches push hands and applications, but this 
Website is a little too slick, though I don't want to prejudge too much.

http://www.ironsilktaichi.com/

Thanks,


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 14, 2008)

He teaches Wu style and Martial application as well.

I don't see any outragous claims except I have no idea what Iron silk Taichi is.

I would say I think he is better than most who are teaching only one part of the art. But also it is kinda of a vague site so who knows how he is in person. Newyork has alot of famous schools so you can visit and get a feel for them.


----------



## furtom (Nov 14, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> He teaches Wu style and Martial application as well.
> 
> I don't see any outragous claims except I have no idea what Iron silk Taichi is.
> 
> I would say I think he is better than most who are teaching only one part of the art. But also it is kinda of a vague site so who knows how he is in person. Newyork has alot of famous schools so you can visit and get a feel for them.



Thanks!

I didn't mean to imply there were any outrageous claims. I just got a vague kind of feeling... So I thought I'd solicit opinions.

Yes, I can check out lots of places. Problem is, most of these famous schools are not so versed in application.

I've already made contact with CC Chen, I'll probably take a few classes there. Just checking out the lay of the land.


----------



## Ninebird8 (Nov 14, 2008)

With Grandmaster Chen, you can work out with his two kids, who are both very good at push hands and San shou, especially his daughter Tiffany in push hands and his son in Sanshou. My ying jow master, Leung Shum, is basically retired, but there are a couple of my seniors at the Fight Club in mid Manhattan like Cecil Jordan who are excellent with applications from tai chi and push hands....tai chi chin na is great. If you area in NYC, my tai chi master's teacher (Jeff Bolt is my tai chi and white crane master, his teacher is Dr. Yang Jwing Ming), has a school in Boston that his son teaches at, and Dr. Yang holds tai chi apps seminars in both Boston and his retreat in California. There are probably 10-20 strong tai chi masters with app knowledge just in Manhattan! Have a feast!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 14, 2008)

Sorry I do not know him

If you are looking for Wu style you might want to go see if you can find Jeffery To. He is has been certified as teacher by the Wu Family. However I cannot tell you anything about him since I do not know him nor do I train Wu.

As I see you have found in NYC there is William CC Chen  If you are interested in martial arts and taiji he is big on fighting. He teaches his version of Cheng Manching style.

But I have a question, how long have you been training Taiji?


----------



## mfinn (Nov 14, 2008)

Master Yu Cheng Hsiang teaches at 19 Murray St, 3rd floor in NYC on Saturday and Sunday mornings, as well as Weds evenings.  He is the real deal.

www.taichi108.com


----------



## furtom (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks to all the good advice.

Regarding CC Chen. I took a form class with him and he was outstanding. One could practically see the energy flows around his body. Nice guy, too, for sure.

My one hesitation with him is his application seems to be very external. Nothing wrong with that, but it's a different direction then where I'm headed. 

He has a "form application" class, as opposed to san shou, too. I may check that out. Of course, there are push hands classes, also. So lots to explore there.

Yu Cheng Hsiang looks very, very much like what I'm interested in (as far as one can tell from a Website). Will consider.

As to the fight club, I've never been there, but just the name sounds very different than my idea. 

Basically, if you need gloves and headgear, it's much more external than what I'm interested in. (Not that it wouldn't be fun...)


----------

